
MIT Actually Reinvented The Wheel [video] - jgrahamc
http://digg.com/video/mit-actually-reinvented-the-wheel
======
BerislavLopac
Hmmmmmm...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562683)

------
Zigurd
It's expensive, and it's a retrofit.

There are hundreds maybe thousands of models of highly evolved e-bikes made in
China that have better features and lower cost. In addition to having an
e-bike specific frame design that takes battery weight out of the wheel, most
of them have removable batteries, which means you can recharge them at your
desk at work and they won't get stolen.

------
datacog
And I was thinking the CopenHagen Wheel was invented by Andy Botwin (Weeds
series - [http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665013/how-weeds-became-a-
marke...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665013/how-weeds-became-a-marketing-
high-for-mits-hybrid-bike-wheel))

------
malandrew
I like this version because it's not a retrofit and easy to take with you
(remember: these are theft targets):

[http://www.rubbee.co.uk/](http://www.rubbee.co.uk/)

I can't comment on the efficient of the different techniques though.

------
yread
[http://www.gizmag.com/superpedestrian-mit-copenhagen-
wheel/2...](http://www.gizmag.com/superpedestrian-mit-copenhagen-wheel/29994/)

699$, 250/350W, available q1 2014

------
medium
Wow- Digg? I thought we were supposed to continue to ignore/punish them into
oblivion for eternity.

------
paulhauggis
Wow, a digg link? I haven't been there in a long time...

